# MRM Metabolic Pump



## brodus (Apr 19, 2004)

This log is for a great new product by MRM, Metabolic Pump, which is:

(Amount per 7.5g scoop)
Nitrous Malate??? (DiArginine Malate) - 2,500mg 
Creatine Monohydrate - 2,000mg
Citral M??? (Citrulline Malate - 1,500mg
GuaniPro??? (Guanidino Propionic Acid - 500mg
VasoPhenol??? - 270mg
(Grape Seed Extract standardized to 95% OPCs & Ginkgo Biloba 28:11,
standardized to min. 3.0% ginkgolide B)

My Stats:

Age: 28
Height: 5???11???
Weight (at outset): 195
BF%: 15%

Measurements:
Arm: 15???
Chest: 39.5???
Waist: 36???
Quad: 24???
Calf: 16???


ATHLETIC BACKGROUND:
High School: 
Soccer (4 years), 
Basketball (2 years)
Track and Field (4 years), Conference Champion in 800 meters, 3200 relay
Cross Country (2 years)

College: 
Cross Country
Track (specialty, 800 meters)

Two-time all district NAIA DIV. I in 800meter indoor. 
800 meter PR: 1:52
1600 PR: 4:38

Weight Training: 10 years, excluding a two year break after college. 

CURRENTLY:
Weight Training
Road Races (5k to 10K)
Triathlons
Mens Soccer League



CURRENT GOALS:

Present goals are to lose another 4%-6% bodyfat while increasing all of my lifts by about 10-20%.  I want a stronger, leaner body with greater endurance and increased capacity for training and athletic performance.  I also want to increase my receptor sites, so if and when I decide to try PHs, I???m prepared.

CURRENT TRAINING SCHEDULE:
I???m on a 3+1 Split, running the P/R/S routine, no cardio with lifting in the same workout, save warm-ups.

A week for me is currently split like this, in order to work opposing groups:
Chest/Bis
Legs/Shoulders
Back/Tris
Rest/Cardio Day
Rest/Cardio Day
FLOATER Day???in which I will work on a trouble spot or area that requires higher weekly volume to illicit a growth response.  (If I am training for a race, I will run intervals at race pace.)
Rest/Cardio
REPEAT

As you can see, even if I don???t do arms on my floater day, my bis and tris get hit twice a week, really, with the compound motions on Chest and Back days.

I recover extremely rapidly, and only get sore after heavy squats or tri-sets/drop sets.  For instance, it???s very difficult for me to break down my arms enough to where I fell sore the next day, so I try to jack the volume.  I???m thinking of trying a German Volume routine after this test is over.  My legs grow very quickly without super high volume.  My chest is probably my weakest link, and I???m toying with my workouts right now to see what is going to give me the best long-term gains.  Oh, and other than maybe 150 crunches a week, I don???t focus a lot on abs.

I prefer compound lifts and the way they tax the system, but since I don???t have a workout partner, I do use Hammer Strength machines and the squat rack so I can work to near-failure/failure w/o worries of a broken face or worse. 

Oh???and I walk a mile to and from the train every day I???m in the office (approx/ three days per week), so I get some extra cardio there.


SUPPLEMENTATION

I have never done PHs or AAS.  My supplementation has been minimal up until the last couple years, where I have experienced good progress with Creatine and I don???t know how I???d live w/o my protein shakes.  

I currently am drinking between one and two shakes per day, usually a Muscle Milk Mocha Joe for breakfast (OHH SO DELICIOUS!) and an MRM Meta Meal post workout.  Additionally, I take:
A half-serving of an ECA once a day in the morning to get going
3 caps Glucosamine to lube the joints
1 Multivitamin
1 tblspn. Flax Oil

I received the product on April 14th, and took my first dose at 8pm that evening, already having done my workout for that day.  I plan on taking two servings per day on workout days and one on non-workout days.  I always take it 30 min. before training or a meal, roughly the same time each day.

As far as flavor goes, this stuff is easy to drink, with no bad aftertaste like arginine, and it doesn???t make my stomach feel weird the way 5g of Creatine Mono and dextrose/maltodextrin/sugar does.  The product in my container was pretty clumpy, but no worries, because it instantly dissolves, even without stirring.

Additionally, I am tracking everything in Excel, and will post the spreadsheets/charts and photos at the end of this review.  I will post my nutrition at the end, unless any wants a breakdown earlier.  I am eating about 400 calories below maintenance, whole grains, minimal sat fat, minimal processed foods, no pop, etc.


----------



## brodus (Apr 19, 2004)

April 15th, Day One


Weight: 194
BF: 15%

WORKOUT: 
(Power Week)
BACK
Wide-grip Lat Pulldown: 
130 X6
140X6
Low Lat Row:
140x6
150x6
Hammer ISO Pulldown:
180x6
200x6
Hammer Low Row:
	100x6
	100x6
T-Bar Rows
	100x6
	100x6

	TRIS
Straight-Bar Cable Press Down:
	110x6
	120x6
	130x6
Behind-Head Tri Press
	44x6
	55x6
Rope Press Down
	85x6
	90x6
Single DB Behind Head Press:
	45x8
	55x6
Close Grip Bench:
	70x8	
	85x8
Seated Dips
	15
	+25 lbs. : 15
TRI-SET-angle grip pressdowns:
	100x6, 110x6, 120x4
	90x6, 100x6, 110x3
Behind-Head Tri Press
	44x6	
	33x6


Comments:

I felt awesome in the gym today.  I???ve felt really good all week.  All my lifts have been going up, and today was no exception.  I think I did feel the Metabolic Pump, even though I just started, b/c I had enough endurance to keep hitting my tris like crazy, before they were too pumped to move.


----------



## brodus (Apr 19, 2004)

April 16th, Day Two

Weight: 193
BF%: 14.9

No lifting today.

I woke up with a sore throat so I started eating Zinc/Vit. C. lozenges like candy.  The guy across the cubicle from me at work has been hacking all week, and I was worried I???d get his damn cold.  Anyhow, I???m not ???crazy illin?????? or anything, but I do have a sore throat.

I have a show at a local jazz/blues club, which is a kind of a cardio workout in itself.  Basically, I have to move about 200lbs+ of gear down three flights of stairs to my car and to the club, set-up, perform for three hours, and then tear down and take the gear back up three flights of stairs???so I figured I???d take the Metapump with me to the club and drink it on stage for extra energy.  Well, it could have been the receptive crowd, or who knows, but I certainly played well and felt great.


----------



## brodus (Apr 19, 2004)

April 17th, Day Three

I am pretty tired from my show, and taking a rest day.  I was going to hit my arms today, but I don???t think they need it.  Tge sore throat is gone, but I???m still popping Zinc/Vitamin C.  A little congested.  Going to see the Cubs at Wrigley, and then walking a mile to a friends for a BBQ.  

I must have sweat off some weight last night, bc here???s what I weighed in the morn.:

Weight: 192
BF%: 14.5

I took a single serving at 8pm before my fourth meal.
 day.


----------



## brodus (Apr 19, 2004)

April 18th, Day Four 

Rest Day

Weight: back up to 194
BF%: 14.9%

One serving @ 8pm

Feeling more congested than yesterday.  I am going to walk a few miles downtown and enjoy the day.


----------



## brodus (Apr 20, 2004)

April 19th, Day Five

Weight: 194
BF%: 14.4%

Dose One: 10:45 am, before 2nd meal
Dose Two: 8:30 pm, 30 min before training

I am still ill, so I???m not expecting an amazing night in the gym, we???ll see.

CHEST/BIS (rep range week)

CHEST

FLAT BENCH
	Warmup Set
	135 x 10
	135 x 10
HAMMER ISO WIDE PRESS
	160 x 10
	170 x 10
HAMMER DECLINE
	170 x 10
	170 x 10
INCLINE D.B. PRESS
	45s x 10
	45s x 10
MACHINE FLYES
	110 x 10
	125 x 10

BICEPS

SEATED DUMBELL CURLS
	40s x 10
	40s x 10
REVERSE GRIP B.B. CURL	
	50 x 10
	50 x 10
BARBELL CURL
	70 x 10
	70 x 10
HAMMER D.B. CURLS
	35s x 10
	35s x 10
CABLE CURLS, EZ GRIP
	70 x 10
	70 x 10
REVERSE PREACHER CURL, EZ GRIP
	40 x 10
PREACHER CURL, EZ GRIP
	60 x 10


So as I suspected, my strength was down due to the cold.  Overall, though, I felt great, and had excellent endurance, and my pumps were huge.  I think the Metabolic Pump helped.  Also, I started incorporating more reverse grips into my bi exercises, which definitely blasts them harder.


----------



## brodus (Apr 20, 2004)

April 20th, Day Six
Weight: 192
BF: 14.4

I don???t know if it???s from being sick or what, but I???m down 3 pounds now from the initial dose.  I look more defined, and I'm starting to see more definition in my arms espec.

It feels like the ???last day??? of the cold...I sure hope so.  I hate being sick.  Thank God for [ILINK=9]Zinc[/ILINK] lozenges and Ephedra, b/c both make the cold a lot easier to deal with.

We???ll see how I fare tonight???legs!

First Dose: 11:00 am, before second meal
Second Dose: 8:00 pm, before workout

Okay, tonight was legs and shoulders.

LEGS

SQUATS
Warmup Set
180x 10
180 x 10
LEG EXTENSION
210 x 10
210 x 10
HORIZONTAL MACHINE SQUATS
260 x 10
260 x 10
CALF RAISE
130 x 15
140 x 12
150 x 12

SHOULDERS

D.B. MILITARY PRESS
40s x 10 
40s x 10
FRONT D.B. DELT RAISE
20s x 10
20s x 10
UPRIGHT CABLE ROW
85 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
SIDE LATERAL RAISE
20s x 10
SHOULDER SHRUGS
180 x 10
200 x 10
220 x 10


Overall, I felt pretty good.  I'll be glad when my cold is gone, but I've been able to work right through it.  The Metabolic Pump said best effect will be seen after 10 days, but I already seem to get pumped more quickly.  I do wish it had some dextrose or maltodextrin in it to boost glycogen levels prior to workout, but I understand not everyone wants to do this.


----------



## brodus (Apr 21, 2004)

April 21, Day Seven:

Wt: 191
BF: 14.4%

Very little congestion today, I think I'm over my cold. 

BACK and TRIS

BACK

T-BAR ROWS
70x10
90x10
90x10
HAMMER ISO PULLDOWN
160 x 10
150 x 10
HAMMER ISO BEHIND NECK PULLDOWN
90 x 10 
110 x 10
HAMMER ISO ROW
90 x 10
CLOSE GRIP LOW ROW
130 x 10
120 x 10

TRIS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH
Warmup Set
85 x 10
95 x 10
105 x 10
SEATED DIPS
Bodyweight x 10
B.W. + 25 x 10
B.W. + 35 x 10
TRI-PRESS DOWN, ANGLE GRIP
100 x 10
110 x 10 
120 x 10
BEHIND HEAD TRI EXTENSION MACHINE
33 x 10 
33 x 10

Felt weak at first, and then after about 20 min., felt excellent. 
Huge tricep pumps. I took my first dose of the Metabolic Pump right 
before working out, so I didn't have the 30 min. window, and that
might explain my workout. Overall, my lifts for tris and back
for Rep Range week are up about 5%. I'm not counting first two workouts 
this week b/c I was still sick. Could be psychological, but I looked bigger in the mirror today, despite being 4 pounds lighter. Really looking forward to SHOCK WEEK.



DIET:

1. Muscle Milk shake
Bacon
Whole Grain toast

2. PB+J on Whole Grain Bread
Apple

---Metpump right before workout--

3. 2scoop whey Protein shake 

4. 5 oz. Chicken, white meat, no skin, fat free cottage cheese, 1/2 baked potato, no topping

--Metabolic Pump--
5. One can Albacore Tuna fish, flax seed bagel, orange

6. Pot roast, 1/2 pound, peas and corn

7. MRM Meta Meal before bed


----------



## brodus (Apr 23, 2004)

April 22, Day Eight

Weight: 191
BF%: 14.4

Today is dedicated to cardio.  It will be my first cardio workout since beginning the Metabolic Pump.  I am also going to do a few lifts for my most lagging muscle group, chest, as well as calves.


Flat Bench
Warmup set
145x8
155x6
165x6

Calves
45-degree angle calf raise:
140 x 12
150 x 12
160 x 12
Donkey Calf Raise:
90 x 12 
100 x12

CARDIO:

15 minutes on an elliptical trainer with my heart rate over 150
immediately followed by:
1 mile run @ 7:45 pace
400 meter sprint @ 6:40 pace
200 meter sprint @ 6:30 pace
and Jogging for a total of 17 minutes on the treadmill


I felt very strong today.  Cardio and weights.  My muscles while running were painless, and my only hangup seems to be breathing, and that???s probably the leftovers of my cold.   I felt like I was around 80% towards my goal of a 23 minute 5k (7:25 pace for 3.1 miles).  Today was the first day where I could definitely feel the difference with the metabolic pump.

Since I wasn???t doing a lot of lifting today, and I want to conserve the metabolic pump a little, I only took one serving, 30min. before workout.


----------



## brodus (Apr 23, 2004)

April 23

Weight: 191
BF%: 14.4

Today is either a rest day, or light cardio.  One dose of metabolic pump.  I feel good today, so I???ll probably go for a long jog.


----------



## brodus (Apr 24, 2004)

**note** The pictures I am attaching are from the beginning (actually two days before I started).  I had to tack them on here, since I couldnt' edit my first post.

April 24, Day Ten

Cardio/Floater Day


Weight: 191
BF: 14.4%


Okay, I know this stuff is working now.  I had an incredible, intense cardio workout.  I just tore through it.  

RUNNING:

Warmup jog, three minutes
1 mile @ 7:30
jog
.5 mile @ 6:45 pace
jog
.25 mile @ 6:30 pace
jog
.25 mile @ 6:18 pace
Cooldown jog, 3 minutes

Total miles, 3.3, total time, 26:00

Immediately Followed by:

15:00 on eliptical trainer, heart rate 160-180

Followed by:
Calves:
Seated Raise:
160x10
160x10
Standing Raise:
130x10
140x10

Abs:
Crunches
Four Sets of 10
Leg Raises
Two Sets of 10
Weighted Crunch (machine)
50x10
60x10
70x10


I felt very, very strong.  I could have run for another 45 minutes at a 7:30 pace.   I am below maintenance calories right now, too, which is amazing, b/c this usually means lower glycogen in my muscles, and slower cardio.

Oh, one serving right before workout, one before fourth meal.

Another thing I've noticed is that it's much easier to pump my muscles up from cold when I feel like flexing, i.e. before bed, in the morning.  I can get them pumped and red in less than a minute. Pretty cool.

Really looking forward to Monday, beginning of another Power week.


----------



## brodus (Apr 26, 2004)

April 25, Day Eleven

Rest Day

Weight: 190
BF%: 14.4

Although I normally take only one serving on rest days, I had to play a three-hour show tonight, so I took one serving with before meal 3, and then one serving before playing.  

I figured it would give me a little more energy, and  it did.  Of course, I had to deal with the jokes from my band members for drinking the stuff at the club! 

 It's weird, it's similiar to the feeling you get from straight creatine, i.e. you can tear through the last half of a workout easier, but it also gives me more endurance in a different way.

I'm really looking forward to tommorrow, which is the beginning of a new Power Week (on the P/RR/S regime).


----------



## brodus (Apr 26, 2004)

April 26, Day Twelve

Weight: 188
BF%: 13.7


Well, I must have sweat off come cals last night or something, as I apparently dropped two pounds, and it certainly wasn???t LBM. This is cool. So far I am down 7 pounds and 1.3% BF, and my lifts have been going up. This is exactly what I have been trying to do. I'll post my workout tonight, after I do it--Chest and Bis today.


----------



## brodus (Apr 26, 2004)

Another Great Workout.  Today was the beginning of a Power week, lower reps, more weight.  I was able to do 18 sets of chest and still had gas in the tank, where I usually cap out at 12.

CHEST:
Flat Bench:
155 x 6
160 x 4
165 x 4
Hammer Iso-Wide Press
170 x 6
180 x 6
Hammer Iso Decline Press
190 x 6
210 x 6
Incline D.B. Press
45s x 6
50s x 6
60s x 6
65s x 4
Pec Dec
115 x 6
125 x 6
140 x 6
Cable Crossovers
50 x 6
60 x 6
70 x 6
TRI-SET: 60 x 6, 50 x 6, 40 x 6
60 x 6


BICEPS:
Seated D.B. Curl
40s x 6
50s x 6
45s x 6
Reverse Curl, Barbell
45 X 6
50 X 6
55 X 6
Barbell Curl
60 x 6
65 x 6
Hammer Curl, D.B.
30s x 6
35s x 6
Preacher Curl
70 x 6
60 x 6

Once again, the kick came about 20 minutes into it.  After flat bench, I just tore through my pec sets.  What I most noticed was the endurance and rapid recovery I was getting.  Not only that, but I moved more weight today on these bodyparts than I ever have, so I am happy.  Very happy!  I felt like I could have stayed in the gym another 45 minutes.


----------



## brodus (Apr 27, 2004)

April 27, Day 13

Weight: 190
BF%: 14.4

Two servings today.

LEGS and SHOULDERS

LEGS:
SQUATS: 
Warmup Set
180 x 6
200 x 6
220 x 6
LEG EXTENSIONS
210 x 6
230 x 6
HORIZONTAL SQUAT MACHINE
280 x 6
300 x 6
340 x 6
360 x 6
LEG EXTENSIONS
210 x 6
230 x 6
CALF RAISE, 45-angle
140 x 10
160 x 10
DONKEY CALF RAISE
105 x 10
125 x 10

SHOULDERS
D.B. MILITARY
Warmup set
45s x 6
45s x 6
50s x 5
ARNOLD PRESS 
20s x 6
25s x 6
30s x 6
FRONT DELT RAISE, D.B.
20s x 6
20s x 6
SHOULDER SHRUGS
270 x 6
270 x 6
REAR DELTS, D.B.
20s x 6
25s x 6
SHOULDER PRESS (MACHINE)
90 x 6
100 x 6
120 x 6

Another totally powerful workout.  I was so energized.  Minimal rest between sets???I did all of the above in about 50 minutes.  Again, the endurance and recovery factor is what I???m feeling most here.  While the weight increases on legs were cool, what was particularly awesome was how I always felt like doing another set afterwards.  

Usually I do about 10 sets per bodypart.  Today I did 15 for legs and shoulders, and incorporated more squatting, less isolation.  I think I probably could have gone up to 400 on the horizontal squats, but I ripped the hell out of the skin on my shoulders where the pads go from 300 on up, and by 360 I looked like someone had attacked me with a flail in the parking lot.

I also did Arnold Presses for the first time (a compound shoulder exercise) and totally loved it.  I recommend to anyone looking for a new shoulder exercise that hits multiple groups and doesn???t cause a lot of irritation to the rotator cuff.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Aww fuck im blind!  Put on some clothes man!  

Keep up the good worjouts


----------



## brodus (Apr 28, 2004)

Hahahaha....

Yeah, even with the Photoshop smudge tool, I was afraid to post the nudies...I don't own any fancy posing trunks or g-strings, so I had to go au natural!


----------



## brodus (Apr 28, 2004)

April 28, day 14

2 servings

Weight: 191
BF: 14.4%

Today is Back and Triceps:

BACK:
warmup set, pullups
WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS
140 x 6
150 x 6
T-BAR ROWS
70+Bar x 6
90+Bar x 6
110+Bar x 5
LOW ROW (CABLE)
150 x 6
160 x 6
HAMMER ISO PULLDOWN
180 x 6
200 x 6
HAMMER LOW ISO ROW
90 x 6
110 x 6 
130 x 6
HAMMER BEHIND NECK PULLDOWN
140 x 6
140 x 6
HAMMER ISO ROW
140 x 6
150 x 6

TRICEPS
warmup set
CLOSE GRIP BENCH
95 x 6
115 x 6
125 x 6
135 x 6
SEATED DIPS
bodyweight x 10
B.W. + 25 x 10
TRICEP PRESSDOWN, CABLE, 45-degree grip
120 x 6
130 x 6
140 x 6
150 x 6 (that was the whole stack!)
STANDING TRICEP EXTENSION, ROPE
60 x 6
60 x 6
TRICEP PRESSDOWN, ROPE
80 x 6
90 x 6
DROP SET--TRICEP PRESSDOWN, CABLE, 45-degree grip
120 x 6-->
100 x 6-->
70 x 6
DROP SET--TRICEP PRESSDOWN, CABLE, 45-degree grip
130 x 6-->
80 x 6-->
50 x 10

At this point my tris were so pumped it was becoming hard to move my arms, so I stopped. 

Again, I moved more weight than I have before, and my endurance was phenomenal.  16 sets for back and 16 for tris, with two of them being drop sets.   What I am most happy about is that I didn't even take and ECY today.  I normally take one in the morning (which is actually half a dose-->Dymataburn Xtreme) and one in the afternoon.  Since I have been taking these for over two months, I didn't think it would effect my workouts, and now I know for a fact that it's not the ECY or anything else pushing me, which is reassuring (since I can't take ECY for much longer without a break).  So all of my work today in the gym was on 7 hours of sleep, two small meals, one vitamin c, one protein shake, and two servings of metabolic pump....pretty cool!


----------



## brodus (Apr 30, 2004)

April 29, Day 15

Rest Day (I need it!)

One Serving

Weight: 191
BF%: 14.3

I played a show last night, after my killer workout. I was exhausted. This artist from San Fran opened for us-->Austin Willacy. He's pretty successful, toured w/ James Brown, Crosby Stills and Nash, and many other big groups, and I guess he has a song on Road Rules. I was pissed that I was so wiped out, but he still dug our sound.

Anyhow, I'm taking a day of rest today. Only one serving. It looks like I have about four servings left, so my test will be wrapping up in a few days. I will post photos with my final analysis if I can persuade a friend to photograph me posing (they would laugh)--my g.f. is out of town, so I can't do another nudie posedown!

I'd like to note that my vascualrity has improved. I noticedlast night as I was moving my amps that the vein than runs the length of my bicep was just bulging, and normally it is invisible unless I go below 10% bf.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Good to hear.  About the non-nudies I mean 

Were you always using this type of split?  Or did you start it along with the MRM?


----------



## brodus (Apr 30, 2004)

April 30, Day 16

Two Servings

Weight: 191
BF%: 14.3

"Floater" Day

As explained before, I use floater days to address weak spots, and to keep my IGF levels high. 

CHEST:
Flat Bench: 
145 x 10
165 x 6
D.B. PRESS, FLAT:
50s x 8
55s x 6
65s x 5
D.B. PRESS, INLCLINE
45s x 8
50s x 6
CABLE CROSSOVERS
50 x 10
65 x 8
PEC DEC
80 x 10

BICEPS
D.B. Curl
40s x 6
45s x 6
50s x 4
SUPER SET (no rest)
45s x 6-->Hammer Curls 20s x 10
SUPER SET (no rest)
50sx 4-->Hammer Curls 20s x 10
REVERSE CURL, BARBELL
60 x 6
BARBELL CURL
70 x 6

CALVES
45-DEGREE RAISE (MACHINE)
150 x 10
160 x 10
DONKEY RAISE
105 x 10
105 x 10

ABS
3 sets each:
15 crunches
15 Leg Lifts

CARDIO:

10 minutes on the Eliptical Trainer
immediately followed by
10 minutes on the Treadmill @ 7:50 pace

Comments:
Felt great. Once they were warm, my biceps were stronger than they were three days ago. But they quickly pumped to a painful degree, and I had to stop. Chestwork was like butter. I had a lot of gas left in the tank. 

I've got about one day left, maybe two if I don't workout on Sunday. I will take photos and post, along with my overall evaluation. I'd love to stay on this, but I'm testing Etched and another product starting Sunday, so I have to say farwell to the effective Metabolic Pump, I will certainly do it again. I think you will agree when you see the after photos.


----------



## brodus (Apr 30, 2004)

I've been using this split in alternation with a standard chest/tris, back/bis, shoulders/legs split for awhile.  

After some experience, I have decided that this split is my favorite.  I feel like it allows me to fully workout each bodypart.  I'll go look at my old logs, but I think I started this exact split a couple weeks prior to the MRM test.

My workout is a modified P/RR/S routine, essentially.  

I am going to do German Volume Training for my second week of Etched/M1T-->really looking forward to that.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Cool.  I was just wondering about the volume.  Because I think that higher volume will increase vascularity.  But if you have been doing it for a while, then I suppose that this stuff does work


----------



## brodus (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, if I don't get high volume, I won't grow at all.  That's my genetics.  My recovery time is way fast. 

I went into this skeptical, but it's not surprising--the product is basically like San V12 plus San OX in one.


----------



## brodus (May 4, 2004)

I completed my test of Metabolic Pump on Saturday May 1, Day 17.  


ENDING MEASUREMENTS:

Weight: 191
BF%: 14.1%

Measurements:
Arm: 15.25???
Chest: 40???
Waist: 35.5???
Quad: 24???
Calf: 16???

Over the course of 17 days I was able to drop 4 pounds and almost an entire % of bodyfat, which means I lost no LBM while in calorie deficit. 

Additionally, I my arms and chest pumped up.  I gained about .25" on my arms and .5" on my chest.

My workouts were intense and I experienced particular strength gains in legs, tris, and chest.

OVERALL COMMENTS:

TASTE:
Excellent.  It never became one of those "Oh $hit, I have to dirnk that stuff."  I had the fruit punch flavor.  Sweet, but not too sweet.  I like the fact that it uses beet powder for coloring.

MIXABILITY:
Excellent.  Easily dissolved in water.


EFFECTS:
I experienced increased pumps and endurance, particularly as my workout progressed.  This allowed me to increase volume and weight substantially.  I was also able to perform cardio much better, and no cramping.  My vascualrity increased as well, possibly from less BF, but I began to see veins all over my upper pecs and my biceps vein finally came out of hiding.  


OVERALL VALUE:
In my experience, Metabolic pump does what it's advertised to do.  
This product is like SanV12 and SanOX (citrulline mallate) in one.  I feel the ingredients work well in this synergistic combination.
As you can see, you can get close to three weeks of product for about $30.  I feel that if you get results like mine, it is certainly worth it.  
I will most definitely use it in the future. The convenience of dumping a scoop in my water bottle vs. measuring out all of the powders like I used to do is worth a lot to me.  Plus, I certainly responded well to the ingredients.

If you have any specific quesitons, feel free to PM or email me.


PHOTOS?
Unfortunately I could not convice my bass player to take semi-nude photos of me posing, and my g.f. lives in Michigan, so I cannot post photos.  I will see her this weekend, so I can post then, but I may weigh more, as I started M1T on Sunday May2.


**THANKS to David/1fast and MRM for providing me with the product and forum to test!**


----------



## bludevil (May 4, 2004)

Nice informative thread. I might give the product a try.


----------

